# View uploaded .mobi files on PC or iPhone Kindle apps



## johnjessie (Apr 10, 2012)

I would appreciate some advice on the following question:

I've uploaded several Project Gutenberg files to my Kindle recently, and they appear on the device quickly and without problems.

It appears, though, that I can't download those same files to my iPhone or PC Kindle readers. They don't appear in the library listing on those two apps.

There are some old books that are listed, but I uploaded them last year and I really don't remember if they were Project Gutenberg uploads or some of the free books available on the Kindle Web site.

The question, then, is whether Amazon allows you to share uploaded .mobi files on apps as well as view them on the Kindle? If so, does anyone have any suggestions about what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, johnjessie, welcome to Kindleboards.

How are you uploading your files to your Kindle, via USB or via the @free.kindle.com email?

If you're sending them via email, you need to make sure you have enabled your Personal Document Archive under Personal Document Settings on your Manage Your Kindle  page. Once you've done that, they should be in your Amazon archive for you to send to any app or device. You can't download them to K for PC though. (Any documents already sent won't appear - you'll need to send them again after you enable the service).

The is the Amazon support page for the Personal Document Service in case you have any problems.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you put the files into the "My Kindle Content" folder on your pc?  Did you put the iPhone ones into the Kindle file sharing section via iTunes?  Those methods should work.  Of course, you have to restart Kindle for PC after you move files into the folder.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel's solution is the most versatile, but if you can't get that to work you may have to resort to copying the files as Susan suggests.

With Kindle for PC, the easiest way to open a book is simply to double click on the mobi file, at which point it should open in Kindle for PC. If the default action is to open in another app (eg Calibre), then right click and select Open With...Kindle for PC.

This will automatically copy the book into your "My Kindle Content" folder.


----------



## johnjessie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I uploaded these files using the @free.kindle service.

I was going on the assumption that anything I put into the "cloud" would be available on all devices and apps. A closer reading of the help page at Amazon shows that that should be true except for the PC app. So that explains why I can't see them on the PC. I'll have to use the old "sneakernet" approach with a thumb drive for that.

On other devices, though, I'll have to make sure I've followed the suggestions for turning things on in the service. I'll ask again if I still have problems.

Linjeakel, you said, "You can't download them to K for PC though. (Any documents already sent won't appear - you'll need to send them again after you enable the service)."

Please go into this a little more. What "service" do you mean? The installation of an app on a device/PC? Does the second sentence apply only to the first? In other words, will documents that I send to Amazon AFTER I installed the PC app appear in Kindle on the PC automatically? Or do you mean that documents I uploaded before I installed ANY reader app on ANY device won't appear on those devices?

Anyway, you all have put me on the right track, and I thank you. While I'm on a roll, one final question. My wife and I are sharing a single account on Amazon. Is there anyway to disable the automatic bookmarking on other devices for a particular document (paid, free or uploaded)? I haven't tried this because she gets cranky if she can't pick up where she left off in a book. Yesterday she urged me to also read a book she's halfway through, but I'm afraid to do so until she's finished for fear that she'll lose her place.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel meant the email personal document service.  Kindle for pc does not support the personal document conversion service documents (in your Archive) yet.

Turn off syncing if you don't want each others last position read, bookmarks, etc.  Of course, your annotations won't be backed up to Amazon, either, if you turn off syncing.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, as Susan says, by 'service' I meant the personal document service. Once that's enabled, anything you send via email will be available in your archive to download. Anything sent before you enabled it, will have to be sent again. Kindle for PC won't have access to these documents either way - for some reason it isn't supported, but all your other devices and apps will.

Morf's suggestion for opening the document with K for PC is the easiest way to get the it into the correct place for you to read it there.

Syncing can be turned off on your Manage Your Kindle page so that if you and your wife want to read the same book, you won't lose your place - although, normally, the Kindle should ask you if you want to go to the last place read and if you say no, you should remain where you were. Turning it off is a more certain way of doing it, although as Susan says, if you make use of bookmarks or annotation etc, these won't be saved.


----------

